# التحويل من مخرج كارت 25 مدخل الى usb



## aimen1981 (21 أبريل 2013)

لقد وجدت موقع التحويل من مخرج كارت 25 مدخل الى USB
 

ووجدت انه يعمل على برنامج Gcodes ولكن معضمنا يستعمل برنامج MACH3 وهاته الدارة في غاية الاهمية خاصة الذين يمتلكون خواسيب محمولة لايمكنهم تشغيل الماكنة CNC لاته لا يوجد مخرج DB25 
لذا ارجوا من مهندسينا الكرام ان يقوموا ببرمجته لكي يعمل على MACH3 
وهذا رابط الموقع USB TO Parallel Port DIY Interface - MYCNCUK - The UK diy cnc machinists community.


----------



## wqdeah (16 مارس 2016)

ارجو المساعدة من المختصين 
محمور z عندي عند اعطاءة الامريقوم بالنزول فقط ولا يصعد حاولت كل المحاولات الممكنة لكن لاجدوى


----------

